# Pager Reception



## brandon28 (Feb 19, 2014)

We have a steal building and use Minitor 5 pagers. Is there an antenna or something to improve the reception inside the building?


----------



## MMiz (Feb 19, 2014)

It appears as though Motorola offers a cradle/antenna combo for the Minitor 5 pager.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 19, 2014)

You can also stick a magnet mount antenna on your building, run the cable in and attach that to the charger/amplifier. Works like a charm.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 19, 2014)

Our steel-reinforced concrete jail needed an interior antenna system installed. Try other methods first, much cheaper; the antenna deal was basically a repeater which only worked in the building, with antennae on the end of each floor and other specific dead zones.


----------



## brandon28 (Feb 19, 2014)

but what if you don't have it in the charger? is there a diff solution? And some of the pagers are still minitor II and III


----------



## brandon28 (Feb 19, 2014)

how much did that antenna system $?


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 19, 2014)

It was a retrofit on an eight floor, 1,500 inmate building. Not applicable, but tens of thousands.
Consider a cell phone reverse 911 deal? Or autodialer?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 20, 2014)

Depends on the frequency that your pagers use. A passive repeater can sometimes work wonders in an RF shielded environment. A yagi outside, pointed at the tower, connected by a short length of coax to a yagi inside. Sounds a little counterintuitive, but works well in warehouses and garages. Google "passive repeater" and you'll get answers.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Depends on the frequency that your pagers use. A passive repeater can sometimes work wonders in an RF shielded environment. A yagi outside, pointed at the tower, connected by a short length of coax to a yagi inside. Sounds a little counterintuitive, but works well in warehouses and garages. Google "passive repeater" and you'll get answers.



Maybe a small linear amp?
Then you can send video! (hahaha).
(HAMS…they're everywhere)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> You can also stick a magnet mount antenna on your building, run the cable in and attach that to the charger/amplifier. Works like a charm.



Great look what you did. You woke up the radio nerd!


----------



## UnkiEMT (Feb 21, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Depends on the frequency that your pagers use. A passive repeater can sometimes work wonders in an RF shielded environment. A yagi outside, pointed at the tower, connected by a short length of coax to a yagi inside. Sounds a little counterintuitive, but works well in warehouses and garages. Google "passive repeater" and you'll get answers.



Depending on how good the signal is, you don't even necessarily need the internal antenna, you can just go for a leaky feeder.


----------

